# TYM T 603 overheating



## bha4424 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a t603 that over heats when using the pto and or ac any suggestions

i was thinking about a bigger radiator ,electric fans and a oil cooler but not sure were to get the stuff there is not as many performance options for after market parts for tractors as there is trucks so were can i find the stuff and is there any thing else i can do about it over heating


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Gday bha, Welcome to the forum!
Couple of things spring to mind, first is there could be a partial blockage in the radiator or its plumbing so having the radiator cleaned internally and externally and the hoses checked could solve the problem.
Or perhaps the water pump is not up to the job (worn or damaged) or the belts driving it.

I cannot help you with any after market parts but think the originals should be up to the job if they are in good working order.
regards, Clanga


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have change air filter?
Does radiator hose seems weak?


----------



## bha4424 (Dec 22, 2012)

well it is only 3 years old and under warranty this appears to be a problem with them due to internet resurch the battery and windshield resovar are in the way of the radiator and the radiator is small and gets dirty easy


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

That being the case a thermo fan or two may solve the problem. Have a look at the types sold by auto shops they are generally a universal mounted type that can be fitted to almost anything with a little modification. One or two depending on the size and shape of the radiator. They come in various sizes.
regards, Clanga


----------



## kakadu (Jan 16, 2013)

Had the same overheating for months. Finally decided the cooling config was lousy

WRONG

Finally pulled the radiator out and did a serious external pressure clean..

Couldn't believe the embedded dirt in and core when it seemed so clean.

Doesn't matter what work I load it with now, haven't seen it go above 1/2 on the gauge since
Cheers
Kakadu


----------

